# Could someone please help



## Relic (Sep 23, 2008)

l would ever be so grateful if someone could remove what looks like whiskers but is mane hairs from around my guys nose...and his pecker also perhaps would be nice




l was hoping to use this picture for an ad. Thankyou if you can help..


----------



## stormo41 (Sep 23, 2008)

here you go


----------



## Leeana (Sep 23, 2008)

Was there a mare involved in this photo shoot LOL ...nice photo


----------



## Relic (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG thankyou sooo much l wish l could do that. Could you take another pecker of on old Relic?? l swear thats all l have. Yes we did use 2 mares to get the old guys looking a little more alert.


----------



## Mike K (Sep 23, 2008)

not the best but a quick job. Hope that helps.

Mike


----------



## Relic (Sep 23, 2008)

Yieppee



that is so neat thanks a ton Mike now l'm happy for the rest of the day...


----------



## Mike K (Sep 23, 2008)

Glad I could help. I didn't know if you wanted the body out or not. I know I like to just have my subject in there photo so I took it out. If you would like one with the person left in I can do that for you.

Mike


----------



## Relic (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh no l like it just fine the way you did it. Thanks a million


----------



## txminipinto (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey, since ya'll are removing things. Could you remove the bucket and paper bag out of this one? Purrttty Please??




And how about the pole sticking out of her neck?


----------



## Mike K (Sep 23, 2008)

any time.






Photography is one of my hobbies. I do it a bit different I like to do photography from rc air planes. I have a lot of practice editing photos do to this.

Here is one I did a while back.






Mike


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 23, 2008)

Thats a talent I lack , actually thats 2 talents, photography and editing them after I take them. Thats a neat picture Mike, is it your farm/ranch ?


----------



## Mike K (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes that is mine and Amanda's little corner of the world. Our house is in the lower right corner. I wish we had more land but the couple of acres we have keep me busy. I have done a few photos for different people like that. You can really get a totally new perspective like that.

Mike


----------



## txminipinto (Sep 24, 2008)

Mike K said:


> any time.


Thanks Mike!!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 24, 2008)

How in the world do you guys do this?!! Everytime I get a good shot of a horse, there is always at least one thing that I would like to change. It would be nice to know how to do this.


----------



## Mike K (Sep 24, 2008)

It is a lot easier then it looks. I am at work now but would be glad to post up a few pointers later on tonight. The biggest thing is a good program. I have 5 that I like to use for different resins. I have even used all 5 on the same photo.

Mike


----------

